# Regulatory Compliance Category > BEE and Employment Equity Forum >  EE online reporting...

## Christel

Hello, I would like to know if someone can assist me... (I have tried to call the "help line" but the number does not seem to work).  I need to register a Trust for online reporting, but the Trust does not have a PAYE number.. what now?  The PAYE number is a required field on the registration form.  (www.labour.gov.za)

Thanks.

----------


## Dave A

I would think it's a neat trick for an entity (even if it's a trust) being required to submit an *Employment* Equity report when it doesn't have an employee profile that would require it to be registered for PAYE?

 :Confused:

----------


## Christel

Hi Dave, thanks for the comment... but this is no "trick" ... this is a farming entity and if the turnover is more than R2 mil in a financial year then they are required by law to submit EE reports...  And you can just think that most farmers' turnover is more than R2 mil in a year...

----------


## Dave A

Never thought of that, but quite easy to arise in that situation, I'm sure. 

Have you tried using the income tax number for now? I vaguely recall a comment somewhere on the forum that triggered the thought, but can't find it just at the moment. This discussion triggered the thought.

Obviously the dilemma needs to be pointed out to DoL at some point to be fixed, but in terms of just getting the report in and asking for forgiveness later, that might be the way to go for now.

(Unless a better suggestion comes along).

----------


## Christel

Ja nee... better safe than sorry... BUT I have contacted the EE section at DoL  - The Western Cape office, the Gauteng Office, the Free State Office and all of the people I spoke to has never heard that an employer wants to submit a report and are not registered for PAYE... the answer I got was basically "Eish.. I don't know".  I asked if we could do it manually and they all agreed that without a PAYE number they will not be able to load it onto their systems, so they would in this case just post it back to us.  

Then I phoned a "HR & EE" company in Paarl, they advertise online that they do EE reports.. the lady I spoke to could not assist either.  She thinks that every trading entity should be registered for PAYE.  So I tried to explain to her that if the trustees only take drawings and the rest of the employees earns less than R2000 per month, and the total payroll is not more than R500 000 in the financial year, then it's legal not to be registered...  

I have advised our clients to "hang in there" for the time being... until we get a positive reponse from DoL...  
If anyone has any comment/suggestion... ?

----------

